# 04 & up body kits



## nismo78 (May 11, 2005)

Does anybody out there make a r33 kit for the 04 and up sentra? all I've come across is the 02-03. All I want is the front bumper.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

They dont make them for those years, youd have to get it custom fitted. Like this guy did.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

doesn't work IMO. Body's too round, I think it'd look better with an R34 Style kit, since that's where alot of the SE-R styling cues came from.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

those taillights should not be there. (3rd pic)


----------



## Muffin_Man1356 (Apr 30, 2005)

that looks sick... how much do you think all that work probably cost the guy?


----------

